# a little remodel



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

me an trev added some comfort to the little 15' alumacraft. i closed in the forward area to make a giant platform. i added a stainless piano hinge to half the added deck to access underneath for storage. and the added weight up front really helped balance out the weight of the heavy 4stroke. unfortunately this is all i can do now, so the little lights up front will have to do. went last night launched out of 17th but did not even see a flounder. only 3 crabs. but was more of a "first launch" test. it did very well. now if i can just find the flounder!!



well, i would add pics if i could, just cant add pics like i used to. maybe someone can tell me whats going on. i click on the mountain/sun icon and instead of opening up a 'browse' window, it wants to run a script and i have to allow it. then i click the add pic icon again and it opens a little script window that asks me to enter an absolute url to the image.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

email me the :takephoto brother, and I'll post em fer ya!!!! No clue why you can't do the loading???

[email protected]


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks jason, i emailed them to you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are your :takephoto brother......ain't nothing wrong w/ it.....:letsdrink

I think you prolly need to mount the generator on top of the 2 ribs instead the floor.....water and vibration reasons so the vibe is evenly distributed.....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. How many people can you get up front ??

Scott


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah the gen is just sittin there. i will add a cover and put it on the ribs. 



can have 3adults staggerrd frnt to rear


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Change the 500watt bulbs to 300watt units.



Then add 2 more lights. Have the shine to each side. Install 300watt bulbs in them also.



You will be amazed at your coverage then.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

after my first outing, i noticed i didnt have any side vision. so thats my next step. i was just gonna add a pair of 250 watt lamps to each side. that way i will still have forward vision and add to the periphery w/o draining my gennie. why would you have me step down the forward light wattage? would the uneven wattage cause a problem?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's the total amperage draw of all the lights.



That genny runs continuous at 13.3amp draw.



At 300watt they draw 2.5amps each. = 10amps total



At 500watt they draw 4.2amps each. = 16.8amps Total



That will trip the breaker and or Kill that Genny.



AC Output 120V 2000W max. (16.7A) 1600W rated(13.3A) 



I ran 4- 300watt Halagons before. Murpherys Law runs the same thing.



It's all to save and stay in spec of the generator.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

:doh:doh:doh.



you would think with my automotive background i would've thought of that. im sure i would have found out very quick lol. i guess a trip to harbor freight is in order to get me some bulbs. those $6 replacment bulbs for $9 lamps are a bit ridiculous. thanks for lookin out for me.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You will want some Y extension cord cables while you are there.



You can get 2- 2 into 1 cords or 1- 3 into 1 cord to plug all 4 lights in.


----------

